# Reg barber tamper thread size?



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone please know the thread size on reg barber tamper handles/bases please.

Future does anyone know if it's possible to get a dynometric type handle for a reg barber base?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine looks ~1 cm.

Why would you buy a dynometric handle in the first place? Why not just use a set of scales, practice the weight on them.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Imho read this.

http://www.home-barista.com/tips/how-can-30-lbs-be-universal-tamper-pressure-t2485.html


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

CamV6 said:


> Does anyone please know the thread size on reg barber tamper handles/bases please.


3/8" x 16 threads per inch


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Another option to throw into the mix - clicky tamper mat

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/espresso-gear-attento-click-tamping-mat/p37


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for remInding me of that since it may actually be the answer


----------

